# Can anyone make out this scan?



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't get a serial card from Grizzly but did get this scan, I can't figure out all what exactly it says. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 6, 2015)

I think I got some of it. 9" swing 3 foot bed. Model #. Date sold. Original owners name & business name. -J


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Original owners name & business name. -J


 
That's the part I can't figure out, what is it? Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 6, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> That's the part I can't figure out, what is it? Thanks



I make it out to be "Birmingham Electric Battery" and "Campbell Battery Co."  My wife agrees.


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 6, 2015)

This is what I got. Not sure what Batly means. Maybe the owners name.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 6, 2015)

I think John is right. birmingham electric and battery company was founded in 1913. -J


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'd have to agree but why is there Campbell Battery Co. on there also. I've done a search on the net with basically nothing to show for it.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 6, 2015)

Campbell, Billy Co maybe?


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 6, 2015)

There's a good chance that my lathe started it's 1928 working life in this block long building, http://www.vpike.com/?place=2258+2nd+Ave+S+Birmingham,+Alabama&submit=Street+View&r=e .


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 6, 2015)

That's a nice looking building...Bob


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 6, 2015)

It may be that the Billy Campbell Company was the machinery dealer that ordered the lathe for the Birmingham Electric Battery Company.

Due to the early age of your lathe the serial number card is nothing more than an entry in a ledger book.

Vlad


----------

